# Score!



## jswordy (Sep 1, 2016)

How about this deal? 29 swing-tops with crates designed for them... FREE. Sweet.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 1, 2016)

Can the bottles be used for wine? What size are they?


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mismost (Sep 1, 2016)

I love my swing top beer bottles. I keep a couple of dozen extra rubber washers on hand....when a washers even looks funky, I just replace it. I know some of my bottles are over 20 years old...I haven't been using them that long, but I know where they came from.

bkisel....yes, I have used them for wine a couple of times...never for long term storage though.

I just think the swing tops have a cool factor! YOURS look to be real European...too cool....free...priceless (sorry...it was just laying there!)


----------



## jswordy (Sep 2, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Can the bottles be used for wine? What size are they?



Yes, but they are more commonly used for beer. AFAIK 16-24 oz. is a typical size. I have not taken delivery of these yet, so I do not know what size they are.


----------



## jswordy (Sep 2, 2016)

Mismost said:


> I love my swing top beer bottles. I keep a couple of dozen extra rubber washers on hand....when a washers even looks funky, I just replace it. I know some of my bottles are over 20 years old...I haven't been using them that long, but I know where they came from.
> 
> bkisel....yes, I have used them for wine a couple of times...never for long term storage though.
> 
> I just think the swing tops have a cool factor! YOURS look to be real European...too cool....free...priceless (sorry...it was just laying there!)



Yeah, I keep gaskets on hand, they are cheap. I have 20 fluted clear bottles from way back in the 70s and guy gave me, and they look it too. Very cool. Very thick glass, too.


----------



## cintipam (Sep 2, 2016)

I have both brown and clear glass ones that are 1 liter. Since I mostly make white wines I use mine a lot. White wine doesn't need to age anywhere near as long as reds, so often when I do bottle the wine is ready to drink now. I'll mostly do corked bottles but save a couple swing tops. I just find it's easier to use those than to cork bottles over and over. Especially on picnics etc.

Pam in cinti


----------

